# Killzone Imperial Guard



## Chocobuncle (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey I saw a post earlier that had Helghast or Killzone guys as an idea for IG models. I really think it would be kool to start but I have no money.....


So until I get some more money from my new job (yay) I cant do it, but I can get ideas of what I need and I have some already









Thats a picture of what models I plan to use maybe not all but some.

Armageddon guards have the right helmet and bodies Cadian, Death Korps, and Steel Legion also kinda for the Rifleman and Assault Infantry guys. Or should I get Pig Iron models for them. For the sniper one I was thinking of using a Tanith and First Sniper model but I was wondering what should I use for the guns just GS because I saw some guns here but thats a lot of money just to buy for guns *EDIT: Works Now--->* http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_ELYSIAN_DROP_TROOPS.html

What do all of you guys think


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Mate, I think it's a great idea... but linky no worky.


----------



## Dar'kir (Jul 11, 2009)

i like the idea, you should probably pick one for each type and focus on one at a time till u figure out what works. the cadain respirator heads could be useful, a bit pricey though. post some pick once u get started. best of luck


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Those are kick A$$, it'll be ALOT of work but pretty cool. What i could recommend if findding those NEcromunda weapon sprues and the FW cadian upgrade sprue those would be FABBU!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

If you can pull it of people should build a shrine to you at GW headquarters.


----------



## Kharnate_Follower (Jun 30, 2008)

A good head range to consider with the Helghast is the Pig Iron Kolony head range. Check their site out, you can buy scores of heads for dirt cheap. With a little bit of GS you can add some cloth thingies to the faces. But the range of heads has the perfect helemets and respirators to do Helghast. 

And as an added plus, for those trench coats, the Kolony miniatures have bodies that are equal size to GW Cadians and Catachans with trench coats.

Give the site a look, it's a great source for Helghast.


----------



## maznrk (Apr 11, 2012)

Hey I actually made a account just because of this thread . Its my first time so cut me some slack =D I know this thread is really old but i am too wanting to start my own imperial guard army (killzone theme) . I looked through the pics and the assault infantry can be easily pulled by a cadian squad and simple conversions . 

This is focused on assault infantry .They will be the core units.

first what i would do is clip off the top eagles (not familiar to the names of icons) and sand it down . skulpt goggles and gas mask and make the tub go behind the backpack . Also skulpt some knee pads elbow pads and just some armour around the clothing part

for guns I will be taking the forge world Elysian weapon pack from the imperial guard drop troops, the las guns look every similiar to the assault rifles .The other weapons i will also use some look sort of similiar and some dont but i dont mind . Then i will be using a bunch of space marines ammo pouches , either forge world Elysian equipment pack. Or maxs minis guards man back pack and ammo pouches. Just adding lots of pouches and making the figure a bit bulky is what i am looking for . 

Other random stuff
-Maxs minis have the perfect coats for the bottom which is perfect for multiple characters in the heilgast(killzone theme).
-For snipers i might use dark angels heads.
-For the lmg troop you can easily convert the fw weapon pack flamer into a lmg
-Regular las cannons look similar (for me ) like rifle mans gun just a few cutting down and your set




I might make a thread for all of the characters but i kinda need the models first 

ps. I like shrines =D


----------

